# New to the separated status



## dlevin (May 7, 2021)

Hi,

I am new to the site. I am now moving towards the divorce status of my marriage. I will also be moving to a new location in the US. Is there any advice out there that could help me take next few steps? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome! 🙂


----------



## dlevin (May 7, 2021)

minimalME said:


> Welcome! 🙂


Thank you for your message!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

A strict no contact policy is your best path. You can apply that whether you have kids or not.

The only one that can keep you bound is yourself.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

More info is necessary for you to get good advice. What are the details of your separation and divorce? Who did what? How old are you? Kids? Other issues affecting the marriage? What information do you want? People here will walk you though your journey if you will openly communicate.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Consider filing divorce papers before you move, as it could be more complicated later if you have a different state of legal residence. Discuss this with your lawyer.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Not enough info.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

I agree with those who are saying that you have not provided enough background info.


----------

